# Xbox 360 or Dell Zino as a media player?



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I am wondering if I should get an Xbox 360 or a Dell Zino to handle media file playing duties in my living room. The files are stored on a NAS and consist of movies and MP3's.

The Xbox has obvious additional functionalities that will be fun, while the Zino gives me a computer in my living room, although why I need another one while I'm sitting here typing on my laptop on my couch baffles me...but it could be cool to watch youtube videos on the TV...

Anybody else face this decision?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Why not a PS3? I am not entirely sure about its Media Streaming capabilities, but I am pretty sure there is a way for it to playback your media files. Perhaps via linux. Moreover, the PS3 will give you Blu Ray playback and a much more reliable and powerful console. Xbox reliability is simply horrifying.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not a gamer, so for me, I went with a popcorn hour. However, Netflix and hulu support is a bit wonky for me using playon.

If we ever get settled in our house, I'll probably be going with an HTPC in the media room/living room. Should have perfect Hulu/Netflix playback, and be able to retire/repurpose the popcorn hour (if I want to).

If the Zino has enough gumption for Blu-ray playback, I'd go that route.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I remember using my XBOX360 as a media centre and the noise from the fan used to drive me nuts, I then actually went for a HTPC as my main media center but have recently also bought a Popcorn Hour A110 and fitted a 1tb HDD and it works brilliantly !!


----------

